# 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Grüße

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen triple Setup. Da mit abber 3 Flats nebeneinander einfach zu Breit sind würde ich es gerne so fahen das ich mittig einen sagen wir mal 27Zöller und seitlich 2 19/20 Zöller hochkant nebenhänge. 


http://h9.abload.de/img/dscn02687mzuk.jpg so in etwa.


Nun die Frage.. welche Monitore kommen hierfür in frage? 

Einiges zu mir und was ich möchte.

Budge hab ich kein direktes aber es sollte sich im 3 stelligen berreich befinden. Günstiger is natürlich immer besser.

3D brauch ich nicht. und 60Hz reichen mir auch vollkommen.

Auflösung is mir auch recht egal Hauptsache die Monitore passen gut zusammen.



Wichtig ist mir vor allem das alle das selbe Panel haben, falls dies bei unterschiedlichen Monitoren überhaupt möglich ist. Sprich selbe Farbgebung ect. 
Ganz wichtig ist das die Größe identisch ist. Sprich die hoche kante der äußeren genauso hoch ist wie die des Mittleren. Es dürfen keine Sprünge beim übertreten des randes vorhanden sein.
Ein möglichst Schmaler Rand wäre natürlich auch sehr nice.

Hersteller is mir total egal. Aber sollten wohl alle 3 vom selben sein da sonst die gleiche bildquali nich gegeben ist.

Mein System seht ihr in der sig. Wird aber nach den Monitoren durch ein Leistungsstärkeres Ersetzt.

Das ganze soll zum Zocken genutzt werden. Ein 4ter Keiner Bildschirm soll über dem ganzen hängen für Desktop Programme und Surfen.


So hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen da ich schon echt bock auf 3 Monitore habe^^

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Moijen,

mal grundsätzlich: Deine Grafikkarte wird dazu relativ schwachbrüstig sein und auf 3 Monitoren eine FULL-HD-Auflösung anzupeilen ist ja auch Schwachsinn, daher würde ich erstmal die Hardware holen und danach die Monitore. Dann müsstest du schauen welchen 27Zoll du hast, also auch Format (16:9, 16:10, what ever). Dann glaube ich kaum, dass das so funktioniert, das du die anderen, die eine Pivotfunktion haben müssen, drehst und nahtlos an den mittigen 27er "verbindest". Willst du dann wieder auf 4:3 kommen oder wozu solch ein Setup?

Wenn dann würde ich mir 3 mal 24Zoll kaufen für's Gaming und den 27er als den 4. nehmen. So hast du die wenigsten Probleme zwecks Übergang bei Surround-Gaming.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

hey ho

Also meien GPU wird natürlcih gestauscht durch ein SLI oder Crossfire System.

Ich möchte die Monitore so anordnen damit ich Mehr Bildfläche habe aber nicht so extrem in die länge gezogen wie bei 3 24zöllern. Wie in dem Bild das ich oben gepostet habe finde ich die Breite sehr angenehm so. eine Halterung für die Monitore Bau ich mir selbst das wäre nicht das Problem. Ich brauch nur 3 Stück die sich gut aneinanderreihen und vor allem die Auflösung besitzten die dann auch gut Funktioniert.. ich weiß ja nicht ob 1 2560x1440 und 2 1440x900 dann überhaupt in den Treibern als Auflösung vorhanden sind. 

hoffe du weißt wie ich das meine.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Kann leider das Bild nicht sehen, da ich hier auf Arbeit sitze^^. Also ich weiß was du vor hast, aber wenn ich das hier sehe, dann wird das glaube ich auch kaum mit 27" horizontal und 2* 19" vertikal passen. Fall es doch passt, musst du unbedingt gucken wegen Farbsättigung/Kontrast etc., nicht das die Seiten dunkler sind als das Bild in der Mitte oder die Farben verwaschen wirken.

Hier kannst ja auch mal gucken, wie dein Setup aussehen würde.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Ja so in etwa.. nur sollte der Mittlere natürlich genau so hoch sein wie die äußeren^^

Dachte ein 27Zöller sollte hinhauen da die Auflösung Horizontal ja gleich is wie die der kleinen vertikal. 

Ideal wäre natürlich selber Hersteller für ein homogenes Bild.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Na hast du einen 27 Zoll im 16:9 Format, dann hast du 60cm (l) * 34 cm (h). Jetzt musst du einen Monitor suchen, der eine Länge von 34cm hat, und wenn du ihn drehst muss ja die lange Kante die Höhe sein und das wäre bei einem 16:9-Format eben 15,4Zoll, aber bei diesem Setup enstehen lediglich 19cm Rand pro Seite mehr.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Die horizontale Auflösung ist eher zweitrangig, hier geht es um die effektive Bildfläche.
Mit 16:10 und 4:3 Monitoren kann man ein solches Setup aufbauen, das wirst allerdings mit deinem Budget nur etwas, wenn du Gebrauchtware kaufst.
27"er mit 16:10 gibt es auch nicht...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



soth schrieb:


> Die horizontale Auflösung ist eher zweitrangig, hier geht es um die effektive Bildfläche.
> Mit 16:10 Monitoren kann man ein solches Setup aufbauen, das wirst allerdings mit deinem Budget nur etwas, wenn du Gebrauchtware kaufst.
> 27"er mit 16:10 gibt es auch nicht...


 
Außer wie erwähnt 15,4Zoll kaufen ^^ beim 16:9 Format


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Zur Nutzung unterschiedlicher Inhalte auf verschiedenen Monitoren gibt's dafür wenig Einschränkungen, aber für's Spielen bringt es eher nichts, außer alle Bildflächen sind in Auflösung, Fläche und Format identisch, sonst sieht's richtig "bescheiden" aus, da, so wie ich es verstanden habe, die kleineren Monitore auch noch eine Pivot-Funktion haben müßten, um sich an den größeren zu integrieren.

Im ersteren Fall, kann mangels Ansteuerung für mögliche Auflösungen seitens der einzelnen Monitore, das Problem entstehen, das sich der Bildinhalt auf dem flächenkleineren Monitor viel zu klein/groß dargestellt wird.

Als zusätzliches Informationsgerät für z.B. grafische Darstellungen während ausgeführter Testzwecke, z.B. unter Prime95 o.a., zur Kontrollen, Überwachungen, ist es eine echte Unterstützung.

Ein weiteres Problem, auch in Hinsicht der (automatischen/manuellen)Auflösungsansteuerung/Auswahl, ergibt sich durch unterschiedlich verwendete Schnittstellen/Adapter (z.B. VGA mit DVI, oder HDMI), da die primäre Schnittstelle die Auflösung auf den anderen Monitoren vorgibt!


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Und wieso soll eine solche Anordnung wie oben, mit 2 4:3 20"er und einem 30"er nichts bringen?
Die effektive Bildfläche unterscheidet sich um 7,2mm in der Höhe, wobei die vertikale Auflösung identisch ist.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Moin,

Wieso fällt hier keinem auf, dass was du vor hast NICHT funktioniert. Sowohl Surround von Nvidia sowie Eyefinity von AMD unterstützen keinen Display mit verschiedenen Auflösungen, geschweige denn verschiedenen Ausrichtungen (Landscape vs Portrait). Ich hab einen 30" und habe es mir auch angeschaut, aber ist nur für Inet lustig und da empfehle ich besser 2 23/24" IPS Displays mit Pivot (Bsp: Dell u2312hm).

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Wenn ein 20"er Full-HD anzeigen soll und der 30"er ebenfalls, sind die Inhalte auf den 20"ern unbrauchbar kleiner zum 30"er. 
Das ist der Fläche zur Auflösung geschuldet und erst mal pure Physik!
Wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt, müßten die 20"er auch noch den Teilbildinhalt auf Hochkant anzeigen, was *nur* mit integrierter Pivot-Funktion möglich ist.
Eine manuelle Anpassung der zwei 20"er auf eine niedrigere Auflösung, damit die Teilbildinhalte zur Full-Hd Auflösung des 30"er passen(die Gamesichtweite in der Breite erweitern), wüßte ich keine Einstellung die das bewirkt, -beim Gamen!
Hinzu kommt auch noch die interpolierte Auflösung, die doch recht schwammig anzusehen wäre, (sofern es kein super Monitor ist) und einen zu deutlich und schlechteren Unterschied zum 30"er aufweist. 
Das willst du dir bestimmt nicht antun. 
Es reicht *nicht*, nur den Monitor hochkant neben den 30"er zu stellen!
Ein Game dann auch noch auf allen *dreien gleichzeitig* mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung zu betreiben, dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein, da sich in keiner Grafikkartensoftware eine passende Einstellung dazu finden wird.
Ich lasse mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren, ich habe bisher jedoch noch nichts gegenteiliges gesehen/gehört.

Um mehrere Programme gleichzeitig auf den Monitoren darzustellen, z.B. je ein Programm auf je einen anderen Monitor, ist die Monitoranordnung aber geeignet!
Was damit gemeint ist zeigt die im Link von SunJy dargestellte Anordnung gibt auf jeden Monitor das selbe Bild wieder, aber keinen Gameinhalt!


----------



## R00fy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Wenn dir drei 16:9 Bildschirme nebeneinander zu breit sind nimm doch links und rechts jeweils einen 4:3 Bildschirm. Zum Arbeiten geht das Prima, beispielsweise ein 24zoll 16:9 in der Mitte und außen zwei 19zoll 4:3. Ich weiss nur nicht ob das bei Spielen problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn ein 20"er Full-HD anzeigen soll und der  30"er ebenfalls, sind die Inhalte auf den 20"ern unbrauchbar kleiner zum  30"er.


FullHD auf einem 4:3 20" Monitor? 
Die entsprechenden 20,1" Panel haben üblicherweise 1600x1200 Pixel bei einer effektiven Bildfläche von 408.0×306.0 mm, was ganz gut zu 16:10 Monitoren mit 2560x1600 Pixeln passt, welche eine aktive Bildfläche von 641.28×400.80 mm besitzen. Das resultiert dann in den bereits angegbenen Höhendifferenz von ~7,2mm.



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Eine manuelle Anpassung der zwei 20"er auf eine niedrigere Auflösung  damit die Teilbildinhalte zur Full-Hd Auflösung des 30"er passen(die  Gamesichtweite in der Breite erweitern), ich wüßte keine Einstellung dir  das bewirkt, beim Gamen!


Wieso die Auflösung senken, die passt doch! Außerdem geht es hier um Monitore, nicht um Fernseher und die üblichen 30"er haben keine 1920x1080, sondern 2560*1600 Pixel. 
Zu einem Fernseher mit 1920x1080 Pixeln würde ich auch aufgrund der Pixeldichte und dem hohen Inputlag der meisten Fernseher auch keinesfalls raten...



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ein Game dann auch noch auf allen *dreien gleichzeitig* mit  unterschiedlicher Auflösung zu betreiben, dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein,  da sich in keiner Grafikkartensoftware eine passende Einstellung dazu  finden wird.
> Ich lasse mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren, ich habe bisher jedoch noch nichts gegenteiliges gesehen/gehört


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie flexibel die Treiber sind.
Im Endeffekt müsste man das Fenster -bei 2 4:3 20"Monitoren mit 1600x1200 Pixel und einem 30"er- aber nur über eine Fläche von 4560x1600 Pixeln + (Bezel) strecken.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Zum x.ten Mal....Games können *NUR* über 3 Bildschirme mit der *GLEICHEN* Auflösung dargestellt werden.


Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn ein 20"er Full-HD anzeigen soll und der 30"er ebenfalls, sind die Inhalte auf den 20"ern unbrauchbar kleiner zum 30"er.
> Das ist der Fläche zur Auflösung geschuldet und erst mal pure Physik!


Diese Aussage ist *FALSCH*! Da ein 20.1" Bildschirm mit 1600x1200 "fast" genau die gleiche Pixeldichte aufweist wie ein 30" mit 2560x1600. Merke ich habe die angegebenen Geräte XD. Einfach dass nicht bei allen (den wenigsten) die Pixel Quadratisch sind, folglich sind auf den 20" (Portrait) alle Elemente, schmaler, da die Pixel in die Höhe gestellt sind.

Zum eigentlichen, wenn es um Gaming geht, vergiss die zusätzlichen Bildschirme, du hast weder die Maschine zum auf 5760x1080 zu spielen und dir sind ja 3x24" eh zu Breit.
Für Officezwecke kann ich zwei (oder wenigstens einen) zusätzlichen Schirm empfehlen.

MfG
Pixelkeeper

--Danke an Soth, er war schneller und seine Aussagen sind korrekt.


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Zum x.ten Mal....Games können *NUR* über 3 Bildschirme mit der *GLEICHEN* Auflösung dargestellt werden.
> 
> Diese Aussage ist *FALSCH*! Da ein 20.1" Bildschirm mit 1600x1200 "fast" genau die gleiche Pixeldichte aufweist wie ein 30" mit 2560x1600. Merke ich habe die angegebenen Geräte XD. Einfach dass nicht bei allen (den wenigsten) die Pixel Quadratisch sind, folglich sind auf den 20" (Portrait) alle Elemente, schmaler, da die Pixel in die Höhe gestellt sind.
> 
> ...



Du hast welche Monitore?

Wie willst du die 20"er dazu bewegen den Full-HD-Inhalt des 30"er im Game wiederzugeben, ohne interpolierte Auflösung?

Den 30"er dazu zubewegen mit der Auflösung der 20"er zu arbeiten ist schon eher möglich, aber eben wieder interpoliert, dadurch meistens auch unschärfer zur nativen Auflösung, außer er hat eine super Technik dazu, jedoch dann auch die verzögerte Bildausgabe auf Grund der Umrechnung.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Nochmal, die allermeisten 30" Monitor haben keine 1920x1080 Pixel, sondern 2560x1600 Pixel!



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> --Danke an Soth, er war schneller und seine Aussagen sind korrekt.


Scheinbar ist es aber doch nicht ohne weiteres möglich das Spiel einfach im Borderless Window-Mode über 3 Bildschirme zu strecken!?
Die Bezel Korrektur würde dabei wohl auch auf der Strecke bleiben...




Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Einfach dass nicht bei allen  (den wenigsten) die Pixel Quadratisch sind, folglich sind auf den 20"  (Portrait) alle Elemente, schmaler, da die Pixel in die Höhe gestellt  sind.


Kannst du einmal bitte einen Monitor, bzw. ein Panel mit unquadratischen Pixeln nennen?


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Ergo heißt das ich MUSS 3 mal den selben Monitor nehmen um auf 3 Displays zocken zu können?


Ich dachte ich könne im Treiber dann einfach einstellen das ich eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 + 2x 1440x900 hochkannt. Also 5360x1440 und das Bild sollte doch dann ohne Verzerrung über die ganze Bildfläche gehen oder?

Kann ich in der heutigen Zeit ernsthaft kein Spiel auf 3 unterschiedlichen Displays vernünftig zocken? Das is ja schon beinahe traurig.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Ergo heißt das ich MUSS 3 mal den selben Monitor nehmen um auf 3 Displays zocken zu können?
> 
> 
> Ich dachte ich könne im Treiber dann einfach einstellen das ich eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 + 2x 1440x900 hochkannt. Also 5360x1440 und das Bild sollte doch dann ohne Verzerrung über die ganze Bildfläche gehen oder?
> ...



Genau so ist es leider....du kannst wie soth geschrieben hat ein Fenster darüber hinausziehen (nur bei Spielen die das unterstützen), aber da bleibt Bezelcorrection auf der Strecke und es Lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr.

Ausserdem wirst du bei fordernden Spielen mit deiner gtx 570er Probleme haben bei überFullHD Auflösungen.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



soth schrieb:


> Kannst du einmal bitte einen Monitor, bzw. ein Panel mit unquadratischen Pixeln nennen?



Gerne, kann ich nicht XD
In der Hitze des Gefechts ist da was bei mir durchgebrannt, Bei LCD sind Pixel *IMMER* quadratisch, das ist korrekt. Mein Fehler, es gab früher noch Bildschirme die kein 1:1 Pixelseitenverhältnis hatten. Was ich da auf den punkt bringen wollte war, dass die Pixelseitenlänge von einem Pixel eines 30" mit 2560x1600 "fast" identisch mit der Pixelseitenlänge eines Pixels auf einem 20" mit 1600x1200 entspricht (Von Auge nicht zu unterscheiden).

@Cuddleman:

Nimm dir die Zeit dich mal ordentlich einzulesen, bevor du anfängst so "komische" Sachen zu schreiben. Es hilft dem Ratsuchenden nicht, er wird so nur verwirrt und es macht es für ihn schwieriger die essenziellen Informationen heraus zu lesen.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Genau so ist es leider....du kannst wie soth geschrieben hat ein Fenster darüber hinausziehen (nur bei Spielen die das unterstützen), aber da bleibt Bezelcorrection auf der Strecke und es Lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr.
> 
> Ausserdem wirst du bei fordernden Spielen mit deiner gtx 570er Probleme haben bei überFullHD Auflösungen.



ich bin grad etwas geschockt.. Das kann doch kein so großer Akt sein dem Treiber zu sagen welche Auflösung er raushauen soll. Würde das mit Downsampling evtl gehen? hier sagt man dem Treiber doch auch vor was für Auslösung die GPU ausgeben soll oder?


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> ich bin grad etwas geschockt.. Das kann doch kein so großer Akt sein dem Treiber zu sagen welche Auflösung er raushauen soll. Würde das mit Downsampling evtl gehen? hier sagt man dem Treiber doch auch vor was für Auslösung die GPU ausgeben soll oder?



Soweit mir bekannt (und ich bin mir da echt sehr sicher)...

...Nein...

...und Downsampling bei Surround geht auch nicht. Das nächste Problem wäre die Orientierung, du musst 3 Bildschirme mit der *GLEICHEN Auflösung* und der *GLEICHEN Orientierung* betreiben, andere Konfigurationen werden nicht unterstützt.

Unten die Antwort lesen:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/502335/will-surround-work-with-diff-oriented-monitors-vertical-and-horizontal-screens-for-surround-/

Tut mir sehr leid, ich hoffe dass hat geholfen.

By the way brauchst du kein SLI oder CROSSFIRE setup für surround oder eyefinity wenn du eine AMD 7xxx oder eine Nvidia GTX Titan, GTX 7xx, GTX 6xx anschaffst.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> 2560x1440 + 2x 1440x900 hochkannt. Also 5360x1440 und das  Bild sollte doch dann ohne Verzerrung über die ganze Bildfläche gehen  oder?


Selbst wenn es funktioniert, tritt hier genau der Fall ein, denn du nicht möchtest:
Die sichtbare Bildfläche, bzw. die Höhe der äußern Displays passt nicht zur Höhe des 27"ers.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Alles klar.. 

Das ganze geht aber wenn ich 3 4:3 Displays nutze ja? Da wäre das bild auch nicht allzu Breit. Ich hätte zwar gern den mittleren größer da mehr fläche aber geht scheinbar ja einfach nicht.

Dann schonmal vielen dank an alle für die hilfe


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Alles klar..
> 
> Das ganze geht aber wenn ich 3 4:3 Displays nutze ja? Da wäre das bild auch nicht allzu Breit. Ich hätte zwar gern den mittleren größer da mehr fläche aber geht scheinbar ja einfach nicht.
> 
> Dann schonmal vielen dank an alle für die hilfe



Das ist korrekt, wenn die 3 Monitore die selbe Auflösung besitzen...

...jedoch kann ich dir das nicht empfehlen, kauf dir dann lieber gleich einen 21:9 Bildschirm, damit hast du alle deine Probleme auf einen Schlag gelöst.

Bsp:
Dell UltraSharp U2913WM, LED-Monitor

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Genau so ist es leider....du kannst wie soth geschrieben hat ein Fenster darüber hinausziehen (nur bei Spielen die das unterstützen), aber da bleibt Bezelcorrection auf der Strecke und es Lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr.
> 
> Ausserdem wirst du bei fordernden Spielen mit deiner gtx 570er Probleme haben bei überFullHD Auflösungen.


 

Wieso vergessen hier alle immer SoftTH? 
Mit SoftTH ist es möglich verschiedene Monitore mit verschiedenen Auflösungen zu nutzen, die einzigste Bedingung ist, dass die beiden äußeren die gleiche native Auflösung besitzen (das ist ja hier gegeben).
Außerdem kann eine GTX570 nur 2 Monitore ansteuern, auch hier schafft SoftTH abhilfe. So ist es mit SoftTH möglich eine zweite beliebige Karte (des gleichen Herstellers) mit der Hauptkarte zu kombinieren. An der Hauptkarte liegt dann die gesamte Rechenlast an, die Zweitkarte dient nur zur Erweiterung der maximal möglichen Anzahl der Monitore.
Eine GTX570 wird aber in aktuellen Shootern eventuell einbrechen (zu wenig Speicher) und auch so wird sie BF3 warsch. nur auf minimalen Details schaffen.
Mit Soft TH ist es sogar möglich 3 Monitore in Reihe zu betreiben, und oberhalb des Hauptmonitors einen weiteren Monitor zu verwenden (das ist vor allem bei Flugsimulatoren genial  ).

Edit: SoftTH wäre also bei deinem Vorhaben die einzigste Möglichkeit. Ich rate jedoch trotzdessen davon ab, da das WQHD Panel die IPS oder VA/PVA/MVA Technik nutzt, wodurch dann starke farbliche Unterschiede auftreten würden (vor allem dann, wenn die älteren Monitore bereits etwas ausgebrannt sind ).


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Kannte ich nicht, sieht aber nach einer Interessanten Lösung aus. Aber eine Frage, wie funktioniert das mit Monitoren, die Portrait anstatt Landscape nebenhin gestellt werden?


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Hey ho ok.

also Soft TH sagt mir erstmal nix aber danke für die antwort. Was ich nich verstehe.. warum meinst du sollte ich es deenohc nicht machen? ich würde 3 Neue Monitore dafür kaufen also wäre keiner eingebrannt ect.


habs jetzt mal durch
http://softth.com/?page_id=168

das sollte doch mit meinem vorhaben total gut gehen oder?


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

3 Neue 4:3 Bildschirme kaufen hat keinen Sinn, wirklich gute bekommt man eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Die sind ausserdem für Officeanwendungen und nicht für Gaming gedacht (Inputlag / Tearing etc.). Wären evtl 3 22/23/24" im Portrait was für dich?

Bsp:
Google-Ergebnis für http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o139/callsign_vega/AsusPortraitLB.jpg

Google-Ergebnis für http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/video/ATI/5870/re5eyefinity.jpg

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Die entsprechenden 30"er haben alle einen relativ großen Farbraum. 
Es gibt zwar Profile, um unterschiedliche Displays perfekt aufeinander abzustimmen wird man aber wohl (als Laie) nicht um ein Colorimeter herumkommen.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

@Sunjy

Aus reiner Neugier, teil uns doch dann das Resultat mit XD

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Hey ho

Ja erstmal muss ich die Monitore haben und wissen welche ich nehme^^ Aber wenn alles steht kommt ein Bericht mit Bildern ect. ganz klar.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Wie gesagt: 
Wenn du kaum sichtbare Versätze, bzw. Höhenunterschiede der Panel möchtest, kommst du nicht um 20" 4:3 Monitore und einen 30"er im 16:10 herum.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



soth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Wenn du kaum sichtbare Versätze, bzw. Höhenunterschiede der Panel möchtest, kommst du nicht um 20" 4:3 Monitore und einen 30"er im 16:10 herum.


 
Oder er kauft einfach gleich 3x einen 16:9 oder 16:10 Monitor. 
Außerdem sollte der TE dann bestenfalls seine GTX570 verkaufen (sollte noch um die 120€ im Forum bringen), und sich dann ne HD7950/70 zulegen.
Bei 16:9 würde ich solch ein Setup nehmen: 3x LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (oder Eizo FS2333)
Bei 16:10: 3x Dell UltraSharp U2412M silber, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den Grafikkarten, sind diese ganz interessant: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

3 16:10 Monitore im Potrait nebeneinander sind aber kaum "breiter" als 1 16:9 Monitor


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



soth schrieb:


> 3 16:10 Monitore im Potr*ä*t nebeneinander sind aber kaum "breiter" als 1 16:9 Monitor


 
Dem bin ich mir bewusst. Ich hätte die 16:10 Monitore auch nicht im Poträt (heißt eig. Portrait  )genommen.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> heißt eig. Portrait


Merke: Poste nie unter Schlafmangel 


mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich hätte die 16:10 Monitore auch nicht im Poträt genommen.





Sunjy schrieb:


> Da mit abber 3 Flats nebeneinander einfach zu Breit sind


----------



## Sunjy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

So eigentlich stell ich mir das ganze so vor.

http://www.dampd.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/triple_display.jpg

Aber das mittig ist doch kein 30 zöller oder? der sieht eigentlich eher so nach 24-27 Zoll aus.. oder wirkt das auf dem Bild nur so klein?


Dieses Format fände ich absolut perfekt. 

Was mich bissl stört ist.. geht die Pivot Funktion immer nur in eine Richtung? das Dell Zeichen des rechten sollte lieber nach aussen zeigen.. unsymetrisch kotzt mich nämlich an^^

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Pixelkeeper (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> So eigentlich stell ich mir das ganze so vor.
> 
> http://www.dampd.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/triple_display.jpg
> 
> Aber das mittig ist doch kein 30 zöller oder? der sieht eigentlich eher so nach 24-27 Zoll aus.. oder wirkt das auf dem Bild nur so klein?



Das ist schon ein tolles Format, aber wie gesagt kannst du da nicht darauf Zocken, geht es dir also mehr um Gaming oder normale Anwendung?
Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob das wirklich ein 30" ist, es sieht mir danach aus, aber im Verhältnis ist die Tastaur viel zu gross, also wird es evtl doch was kleineres sein.

Zu so einem Setup kann ich dir einfach eines sagen, es gibt nur einen 30" der "wirklich" Spieletauglich ist und das ist der HP zr30w. Lass dir nichts anderes aufschwatzen, alle andere 30" haben massiven Inputlag, beim Bildaufbau selber gibts auch grosse Unterschiede, obwohl alle das gleiche Panel von LG verbaut haben.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Was mich bissl stört ist.. geht die Pivot Funktion immer nur in eine Richtung? das Dell Zeichen des rechten sollte lieber nach aussen zeigen.. unsymetrisch kotzt mich nämlich an^^
> Gruß Sunjy


 
Jeder Monitor mit Pivot ist da anders, ich kenne solche die man in beide Richtungen drehen kann und solche die nur in eine Richtung gedreht werden können, je nach Monitor ist es auch Möglich den Standfuss um 180° gedreht neu zu montieren.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## soth (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Das sieht nach einem 30"er aus, weil die Höhenunterschiede der aktiven Bildfläche eben nur bei den schon genannten Formaten so gering sind.
Bei einem 27"er und einem 5:4 19"er wären es bereits 2cm Unterschied und dannach sieht es nun wirklich nicht aus...


----------



## Sunjy (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Also gut 30 Zöller und 2 20Zöller laut einigen internetposts. 

Zocken kann man darauf schon dank Soft TH das geht ganz gut und ich hab nun einige user gefunden die das nutzen auf verschiedenen Monitoren. 

Wieso soll der Hp der einzige Monitor sein der in 30Zoll spieletauglich ist? Viele loben den Dell z.B sehr. kenn mich da aber noch nich so aus.

Wichtig wäre zu wissen welche Monitore das genau sidn.. alle die ich bei Dell finde passen von der Größe gar nich da die 20iger 2 CM Breiter sind als der 30 hoch.. evtl fällt euch dazu was ein.

Es muss auch ncih unbedingt Dell sein.. aber ich denke ein und der selbe Hersteller für alle 3 wäre sinnvoll für ein homogenes bild da ich schon gern die selbe Farbgebung auf allen 3 hätte.

Also lassst mal jucken was ihr so findet oder empfehlen könnt. 

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## soth (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Der Inputlag der hochauflösenden Monitore ist recht hoch.
Wie es hier um den HP bestellt ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht...

Das in der Mitte dürfte ein Dell U3011 sein, bei den äußeren Monitoren habe ich allerdings keine Ahnung.
Ein homogenes Bild wirst du übrigens nicht alleine dadurch erreichen, dass alle Monitore vom selben Hersteller kommen


----------



## Pixelkeeper (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1 Großer und 2 kleine Monitore für Triple Setup gut machbar?*

Hab leider gerade keine Zeit dir die Links zur entsprechenden lektüre zu suchen, aber der HP zr30w hat keinen Scaler eingebaut, deswegen Muss das Bild nicht noch zusätzlich von diesem verarbeitet werden, das ist es was den Inputlag ausmacht. Vergiss das wegen den Farben, die kannst du nicht (beim Einkauf) aufeinander abstimmen, da es schlicht keine 20" 1600x1200 Monitore mit der selben Paneltechnologie (S-IPS mit ~100% sRGB) gibt.

Ich will nicht unhöflich sein und meine es wirklich ned böse, aber da gibt es so viel dass du nicht weisst da würde ich dir empfehlen dich erstmal *richtig* einzulesen (und ja das braucht nunmal seine Zeit).
Von diesem Setup würde ich Abstand nehmen, das Resultat für Gaming ist den Preis nicht wert (~1200 Eur), da empfehle ich ganz klar einen einzelnen 30" oder 3x23/24" (Portrait / ~600-800 Eur).

Wenn es dir wirklich um ein grösseres Sichtfeld in Spielen geht, gibt es eben noch die 29" Bildschirme im 21:9 Format (600 Eur), die wären optimal für diesen Zweck.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------

